# Twin Flex & Sting Ray in NY



## kirk thomas (Sep 23, 2020)

Firestone Twin Flex Bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Firestone Twin Flex Bicycle - original with extra lights - manufactured late 30s or early 40s Call...



					rochester.craigslist.org
				











						Vintage Schwinn Stingray Bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Vintage Schwinn Stingray. (HC76662) (August 1967). Red with chrome fenders. 5 speed on crossbar...



					rochester.craigslist.org


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 23, 2020)

Same flexy from that western NY auction a little while back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2020)

*Firestone Twin Flex Bicycle - $2,500 (Fairport, NY)*
bicycle frame material: *steel*
bicycle type: *other*
frame size: *All*
make / manufacturer: *Firestone*
model name / number: *Twin Flex*
wheel size: *other/unknown*
Firestone Twin Flex Bicycle - original with extra lights - manufactured late 30s or early 40s

Call Howard at 585-7three8       i left it out for the archives.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2020)

*Vintage Schwinn Stingray Bicycle - $600 (Webster)*
bicycle frame material: *steel*
bicycle type: *kids*
brake type: *disc (mechanical)*
condition: *excellent*
electric assist: *none*
frame size: *Medium*
handlebar type: *riser*
make / manufacturer: *Schwinn*
model name / number: *Stingray*
serial number: *HD76662*
suspension: *frame and fork (full suspension)*
wheel size: *20 in*
Vintage Schwinn Stingray. (HC76662)

(August 1967). Red with chrome fenders.

5 speed on crossbar
Disc brakes (front and back)
Narrow racing tires
Speedometer



Only 1 pic.
Not mine, for the archive.
I'm sure @kirk thomas would help out if you want it shipped.
Love the CABE


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2020)

That front fork has way more “flex” than it should! V/r Shawn


----------



## jlively970 (Sep 23, 2020)

What is that contraption below the bb and chainring?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 23, 2020)

This is a rough rough rough bike in person, I saw it a couple months back.

It had a motor at one point and somebody strung up a bunch of lights to it as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 23, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> What is that contraption below the bb and chainring?



That's for doing rail slides...... LoL


----------



## biker (Sep 24, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Same flexy from that western NY auction a little while back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biker (Sep 24, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> What is that contraption below the bb and chainring?



I think he must have stored his batteries on there to power all the lights he had on it.


----------

